# A "Complete Schubert" Boxset



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Does one exist? I've looked and found box sets for various parts of his music, but not the whole.

How many CDs would Schubert fill? The complete songs weigh in at 40 discs.

Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't say I've come across one either.

Including the rarely-heard stage works, the many part-songs and choruses, early chamber output, the works for piano duet/four hands, lots of fragments etc I reckon you could be talking well in excess of 80 discs all told.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphonies 4
Songs 40
Piano 14
String quartets 9
Assorted chamber music 5 (estimate)
Masses 4
Operas and incidental music 10 (estimate)

Including some subjects I probably overlooked, indeed 80-100 CD's.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Symphonies 4


Er... _Schumann_ or Schubert? _Schubert_ thought I.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

KRoad said:


> Er... _Schumann_ or Schubert? _Schubert_ thought I.


I think he was estimating numbers of discs for each category. That's the way I took it.

Kevin


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Kevin Pearson said:


> I think he was estimating numbers of discs for each category. That's the way I took it.
> 
> Kevin


This makes sense.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## mgj15 (Feb 17, 2011)

This is on amazon, coming in at 50 discs.

http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-The-...H0Y0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361657130&sr=8-1

A review that details the discs: http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-The-..._text?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0#R3H45PZOTH6EN9


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You can also get 14 hours of Schubert for two bucks if you don't mind downloads and a strange-looking Schubert on the (actually non-existent) cover. Mostly pretty good performances and recordings.

http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Supr..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361657448&sr=301-1


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Some of his songs can be pretty hard to come by


----------

